# Bluetooth?



## petah50 (Jun 9, 2004)

Can someone explain Bluetooth to me? Is it a service thru BMW or thru a phone provider. I have a 2004 325I. I have sprint for my cell phone service, are they compatible? I am so confused :dunno: Thanks for any help


----------



## joepoole (Nov 12, 2004)

Petah, "Bluetooth" is a term used to describe a wireless technology that allows one electronic device to communicate with another. Think of it in the same way that your wireless phone communicates with the cell tower. This system allows a PDA (i.e. Palmpilot) to communicate with a Home computer, or another device wirelessly. For one "Bluetooth" device to communicate with another, they both must be equipped with the necessary technology. This would mean that your Car has to be "Bluetooth" capable, and your Phone also must be "Bluetooth" capable. There are only a few phones on the market at the moment that are "Bluetooth" capable. BMW announced that it would commence equipping certain models with "Bluetooth", on October 28.

Following is the announcement that BMW issued:

BMW ANNOUNCES BLUETOOTH AVAILABILITY FOR THE 2005 MODEL YEAR

October 28th, 2004, Woodcliff Lake, NJ&#8230; Today BMW offered its second major in-car communication/entertainment initiative for the 2005 model year. Following its announcement about the availability of Sirius satellite radio as a factory-installed option, BMW announced the availability of Bluetooth for nearly all 2005 model BMWs, providing a new standard of convenience for in-car hands-free calling.

What is Bluetooth? 
Bluetooth provides a wireless connection between select compatible cell phones and the vehicle for hands-free calling. With a compatible Bluetooth cell phone drivers can place calls, answer calls and select numbers from the phonebook by simply using the multi-function steering wheel or dashboard controls.

How does it work? 
Bluetooth equipped vehicles are shipped fully activated, requiring no further activation or installation. All that is required is a compatible Bluetooth phone. The owner must complete an initial pairing procedure in order to create a private wireless connection between phone and vehicle. This is only required once, all subsequent connections occur automatically. Up to four pairings may be held in memory.

Which vehicles come with Bluetooth? 
Bluetooth is standard equipment on the 2005 5 and 6 Series models as well as the M3 Convertible and X5 4.8is. It is included in all other vehicles equipped with BMW Assist or a Premium Package. It is not offered on the 7 Series, which comes standard with a fully integrated portable cell phone. Some early production 2005 model 3 Series cars are not equipped with Bluetooth. Consult a BMW center for specific availability.

Which phones are compatible?
In order to ensure a high degree of customer satisfaction BMW tests all available Bluetooth phones on the market. Only after a phone passes a variety of compatibility tests is it approved. Therefore not all available Bluetooth phones are compatible with BMW's Bluetooth option. BMW centers will have a complete list of all approved phones for every major cellular service provider.

BMW Group In America
BMW of North America, LLC has been present in the United States since 1975. ROLLS-ROYCE Motor Cars NA, LLC began distributing vehicles in 2003. The BMW Group in the United States has grown to include marketing, sales, and financial service organizations for the BMW brand, the MINI brand, and the ROLLS-ROYCE brand of Motor Cars; DesignworksUSA, an industrial design firm in California; a technology office in Silicon Valley and various other operations throughout the country. BMW Manufacturing Corp. in South Carolina is part of BMW Group's global manufacturing network and is the exclusive manufacturing plant for all Z4 roadster and X5 Sports Activity Vehicles. The BMW Group sales organization is represented in the U.S. through networks of 340 BMW passenger car centers, 327 BMW Sports Activity Vehicle centers, 148 BMW motorcycle retailers, 73 MINI passenger car dealers, and 25 ROLLS-ROYCE Motor Car dealers. BMW (US) Holding Corp., the BMW Group's sales headquarters for North, Central and South America, is located in Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey.

Information about BMW Group products is available to consumers via the Internet at: www.bmwusa.com, www.bmwmotorradusa.com, www.miniusa.com and www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com .

Journalist note: Information about the BMW Group and its products is available to journalists on-line at the BMW Group PressClub at the following address: www.press.bmwgroup.com.


----------



## petah50 (Jun 9, 2004)

joepoole said:


> Petah, "Bluetooth" is a term used to describe a wireless technology that allows one electronic device to communicate with another. Think of it in the same way that your wireless phone communicates with the cell tower. This system allows a PDA (i.e. Palmpilot) to communicate with a Home computer, or another device wirelessly. For one "Bluetooth" device to communicate with another, they both must be equipped with the necessary technology. This would mean that your Car has to be "Bluetooth" capable, and your Phone also must be "Bluetooth" capable. There are only a few phones on the market at the moment that are "Bluetooth" capable. BMW announced that it would commence equipping certain models with "Bluetooth", on October 28.
> 
> Following is the announcement that BMW issued:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Anyone have or know of a sprint phone that has bluetooth?


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

petah50 said:


> Thanks! Anyone have or know of a sprint phone that has bluetooth?


Sprint doesn't sell one currently, (that I know of) and this is the only one I've seen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=64355&item=5734659258&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

MatriX5 said:


> Sprint doesn't sell one currently, (that I know of) and this is the only one I've seen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=64355&item=5734659258&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


I have the Treo 650 with Sprint and it has Bluetooth.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> I have the Treo 650 with Sprint and it has Bluetooth.


Showoff! 

I have a GMS one from Viennachannels on order myself. I hope they start shipping soon.

Petah, if you want a bluetooth phone, you're current choices are the Treo 650 (at more than you want to spend, I'd gather), and stitching to another carrier, like T-Mobile or Cingular. You'll be able to transfer your existing number, and probably be able to get a free BT-enabled phone to boot. There are lots of choices on the phone with either carrier.


----------

